# Rabbits in queensland



## NOZ4R2 (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry on my phone.

Just wondering what peoples opinions on pet rabbits in queensland are?.
I myself find in quite "stupid". I live in fnq and i go for a drive and theres wild hares every where. Do you think that they will change the law soon? I hope so!

-Shonnie x


----------



## ArcticMonkey (Feb 12, 2013)

My opinion is that Gruni should edit your post.


----------



## NOZ4R2 (Feb 12, 2013)

Is that better


----------



## ArcticMonkey (Feb 12, 2013)

Haha, much better.


----------



## RedFox (Feb 12, 2013)

I like the laws the way they are in QLD. Trust me you aren't missing out on much, they are only slightly more interesting than a guinea pig. Are you sure you are seeing hares or wild rabbits. Hares are gorgeous creatures but aren't really suitable for pets. Rabbits on the other hand I struggle to find something positive to say about them other than in some lights, if you squint really hard, they look kind of cute.


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 12, 2013)

RedFox said:


> I like the laws the way they are in QLD. Trust me you aren't missing out on much, they are only slightly more interesting than a guinea pig. Are you sure you are seeing hares or wild rabbits. Hares are gorgeous creatures but aren't really suitable for pets. Rabbits on the other hand I struggle to find something positive to say about them other than in some lights, if you squint really hard, they look kind of cute.


The one good thing that I can see with rabbits is that they are a good food source for larger pythons.


----------



## Stuart (Feb 12, 2013)

RedFox said:


> Rabbits on the other hand I struggle to find something positive to say about them other than in some lights, if you squint really hard, they look kind of cute.



They also taste great


----------



## RedFox (Feb 12, 2013)

Two very good points. They are delicious. Maybe I was too harsh.


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 12, 2013)

RABBITS....where do I buy them in QLD...preferrably SEQ  I looked everywhere...and yes there are wild...but prefer against that haha


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 12, 2013)

Skelhorn said:


> RABBITS....where do I buy them in QLD...preferrably SEQ  I looked everywhere...and yes there are wild...but prefer against that haha


Rabbits for human consumption you can get from some butchers, Superbutcher sells them.


----------



## Skelhorn (Feb 12, 2013)

Rabbits...for....python....consumption  Was after something different and larger for my Bredli...and he doesn't take to birds...okay I will stop hijacking threads 

The reason why i don't think they allow people to keep them..is its the same as feral cats and dogs. The numbers would exponentially increase if you were legally allowed to keep them as people would have troubles securing them etc and therefore increase wild numbers further.


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 12, 2013)

There are sponsors that sell them and also city farmers sell them.


----------



## Vixen (Feb 12, 2013)

I think we should be allowed to keep them, honestly i'd love one or two as a pet. But certain laws still need to be in place, for example if you're not a registered breeder you MUST have your pets desexed and vaccinated otherwise still risk facing fines.


----------



## inthegrass (Feb 12, 2013)

there used to be someone on this site from the NSW north coast that delivered rabbits as far as Gympie Qld, can't think of the name.


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 12, 2013)

I grew up with Rabbits as pets, for those who have never owned one they are excellent pets. Many many people in QLD have them as pets regardless of the laws, they call them long eared guinea pigs and there are some vets in the SEQ area that treat them as well. The laws will not change anytime soon... qld will remain in the dark ages for quite some time to come


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 12, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> They also taste great



Bunny stew? 

I had no idea that Qld wasn't allowed to keep rabbits as pets!! You are all missing out, I think they are fantastic pets, they snuggle into you, run around everywhere, it can take a while for them to get used to you if they haven't had a lot of handling. (the same as a lot of animals) But they are easily trained I found and super soft, but maybe that's my inner girly-ness speaking here


----------



## Allan (Feb 12, 2013)

Skelhorn said:


> RABBITS....where do I buy them in QLD...preferrably SEQ  I looked everywhere...and yes there are wild...but prefer against that haha



I've been buying wildcaught rabbits the last couple of years for my Scrubbies and haven't had any problems. A guy in Victoria is/was using ferrets to catch them. Probably not too much of a worry if you freeze them for 30 days+ to kill of any parasites. 
NOZ4R2, where in fnq do you see the rabbits? I've been thinking about trapping. The closest Ive seen them from where I am is the Tablelands, which is a bit of a drive.


----------



## NOZ4R2 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Allan yes near herberton and the giant windmills thousands of them thinking of taking my dads foxy 




Allan said:


> I've been buying wildcaught rabbits the last couple of years for my Scrubbies and haven't had any problems. A guy in Victoria is/was using ferrets to catch them. Probably not too much of a worry if you freeze them for 30 days+ to kill of any parasites.
> NOZ4R2, where in fnq do you see the rabbits? I've been thinking about trapping. The closest Ive seen them from where I am is the Tablelands, which is a bit of a drive.


----------



## NOZ4R2 (Feb 12, 2013)

Use are making me jealous lol!.
I understand that they breed alot but i own bredli's aswell 5 of them haha. I dont think they will stay on mice for very long and rats too me are the most disgusting creatures.
Wouldnt mind owning some if they where liscence only would be a great idea only allowed too sell a certain amount ect rest would go good in my snakes belly


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 12, 2013)

RedFox said:


> I like the laws the way they are in QLD. Trust me you aren't missing out on much, they are only slightly more interesting than a guinea pig. Are you sure you are seeing hares or wild rabbits. Hares are gorgeous creatures but aren't really suitable for pets. Rabbits on the other hand I struggle to find something positive to say about them other than in some lights, if you squint really hard, they look kind of cute.



Rabbits make great pets for young kids. They don't bite or scratch like most small animals do with youngsters.

I'm not sure if you are just on the anti feral anything bandwagon but I really don't see any great difference between rabbits or hares physically when comparing wild animals. I lived in areas where both are wild and very difficult to tell them apart from more than 30 meters or so.


----------



## wokka (Feb 12, 2013)

Male rabbits are sterile at over about 30C, so the tropics limit the spread of wild rabbits to a certain extent. The last thing that queensland needs is a captive population of rabbits to top up the wild population when they are decimated by the heat. I often stay at Urunga caravan park on the nsw north coast, and it is nothing to see 50 plus coloured bunnies hopping around the park and ajioning gardens at dusk.


----------



## Jacknife (Feb 12, 2013)

Lived in Vic most of my life and I wish the bloody things were never introduced into the country in the first place. The damage they have wreaked on our native flora and scenery over the last 150 years is insurmountably measurable.

I will concede they taste good.


----------



## damian83 (Feb 12, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> They also taste great


especially in a curry


----------



## damian83 (Feb 12, 2013)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Rabbits make great pets for young kids. They don't bite or scratch like most small animals do with youngsters.
> 
> I'm not sure if you are just on the anti feral anything bandwagon but I really don't see any great difference between rabbits or hares physically when comparing wild animals. I lived in areas where both are wild and very difficult to tell them apart from more than 30 meters or so.




not sure about they dont bite or scratch, ours nearly became stew when the wouldnt let us hold them and drew blood daily


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 12, 2013)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Rabbits make great pets for young kids. They don't bite or scratch like most small animals do with youngsters.
> 
> I'm not sure if you are just on the anti feral anything bandwagon but I really don't see any great difference between rabbits or hares physically when comparing wild animals. I lived in areas where both are wild and very difficult to tell them apart from more than 30 meters or so.



I won't go that far with them not biting or scratching, I had a young rabbit bite off half of my fingernail into my finger when I was younger, and without proper grooming and correct care, rabbits nails do become very long and can easily scratch, especially with their little “fluster” of kicking they do, silly little bunnies!


----------



## Burnerism (Feb 12, 2013)

I love bunnies too emmalene they are the cutest. I used to have a couple live free range in my bungalow when I was about 19 that were litter box trained. Of a night they would jump up onto my bed and get bellow the blankets and snuggle right up to me lol it was awesome.


----------

